# Do you get scared of games?



## Rehehelly (Jun 10, 2008)

Pretty obvious.

About a year after half life came out, I tried playing it, yet failed epically as I just got scared. Bear in mind I was about 8/9 then. I thought it'd be a good game as my mum was constantly playing it, I realise it's an awesome game now, but, back then.. just the sight of a headcrab jumping at me scared me :| 

I couldn't play Resident evil for that same purpose. 

Movies didn't really scare me much, as you can predict them. Games however, I can't predict. I don't know when somethings going to jump out of the wall and spit acid at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you get scared of games?


----------



## SkH (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, in RE4 just before me at the table my very first regenerator... I just continued playing and I really thought I end playing it after so much play time.

But, I've completed it for 100% on the Wii, soo...


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jun 10, 2008)

Mostly its the sorta "jumpin outta the dark at your face" shit that gets me. I, too couldn't play halflife back when it came out though I was much older than 8/9 due to my first encounter with a barnacle freaked the fuck outta me. I thought it was a rope, man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't stand those black headcrabs in HL2 either. Triggers my arachnophobia and I just can't deal with that shit.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Alone in The Dark was scarey for me, back in the time.
Now, am not really scared of any fictional things.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 10, 2008)

No, not really. They are exciting though; I can feel my heart beating while playing Doom 3 or Resident Evil 4.


----------



## gov78 (Jun 10, 2008)

lol last time i was scared of a video game was when i was 6 watching my bro playing Resident Evil on the PS1/PSX the scene that got me was the one when that guy was getting eaten and he turns around and looks at you. that freaked me out other than that nothing really gets me


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 10, 2008)

Certain games creep me out big time and I have trouble getting past specific parts of the game because of it.  For example, the sections of RE4 where you fight the Regenerators.  God damn those things creep me out...


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 10, 2008)

Those monster (or aliens , whatever) in Metroid that appear from nowhere freak the shit out of me


----------



## xalphax (Jun 10, 2008)

i tried to play resident evil when i was home alone and it scared the shit outta me.

so, yeah.

im still a little bit scared if i play it with my big brother but i dont show it :-]


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't touched a survival horror game for over 16 years...but I wanna try it. I'm planning to buy PS3 and wait for RE5. RE5 will be my survival horror debut.

Watching YouTube videos of those games are not that scary. Still scary but not compared to when to play it.

Dementium kinda freaks me out...

EDIT: I played Condemned 2: Bloodshot on my friend's PS3 and it has some scary parts. When we played it, their PS3 had sound problems so we can only hear sound a little. But now they had it fixed, I'll get scared even more when I come over their house this Friday. 

But I remember the enemy doing poo in the toilet


----------



## moozxy (Jun 10, 2008)

Haha your mum plays video games? That's awesome!
I remember being scared of even watching a friend play Resident Evil..


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 10, 2008)

yes, Echo The Dolphin on megadrive, and the select demo screens with the really creepy music from the 90's early ps1 demo discs

oh and the mansion in Tomb Raider.


----------



## fischju (Jun 10, 2008)

The games mentioned here are not scary in the slightest, compared to the Penumbra PC series. Nothing in Half-Life, RE4, or FEAR scared me at all, but Penumbra is a different kind of monster...


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 10, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> The games mentioned here are not scary in the slightest, compared to the Penumbra PC series. Nothing in Half-Life, RE4, or FEAR scared me at all, but Penumbra is a different kind of monster...



echo the dolphin man!

echo the dophin and POCAHUNTAS


----------



## xalphax (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah, but some people (like me e.g.) get scared pretty easily


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 10, 2008)

I remember when I first played RE 1...
Damn dogs jumping through the windows scarred me for life


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 10, 2008)

I get scared of pokemon.
IM A CHARIZARD RAWWR


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 10, 2008)

there was a PC game back in the 90's you got free with packets of frosties where you played as tony the tiger and the one of the cocopops dudes

that was scary

edit: it was quite a good game though!


----------



## Sable (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes yes! Definitely. The first time is actually Resident Evil DS and then the Dementium. I dont play games when I'm a kid beside Gameboy games. And Gameboy games dont freak me out. 

I can stand horror movies and horror games. I will use whatever or whoever is beside me to cover my eyes and ears. 

Im not a wuss.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 10, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Haha your mum plays video games? That's awesome!
> I remember being scared of even watching a friend play Resident Evil..



She played team fortress for 3 days straight, stopping ot cook us dinner & go to the toilet when I was a kid, she then moaned at me for playing a mmo for 12 hours straight and I just used it back at her. She got me into video games, letting me play mario with her when I was 3, although, the controller wasn't plugged in ¬.¬


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 10, 2008)

I was 9... the Shadow Temple on Ocarina of Time...


----------



## moozxy (Jun 10, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love using that trick when little kids try and play video games with me. I think I love your mum.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh fuck man, when i was younger, the re-dead in Ocarina of Time, when they were in the marketplace, and that scream they did.  *shudders*


----------



## Suranwrap (Jun 10, 2008)

I guess you guys havent played Eternal Darkness for the Cube or Silent Hill for PS1. Silent Hill 1 was impressively scary.
But the scariest game ever, I think is Fatal Frame 2 damn that game made me jump, and I am a Horror Fiend!


----------



## kintesh (Jun 10, 2008)

the first scary i ever play was Silent Hill on ps1

and it was the first time i was playing plastation one in my life.







  ON DS Dementium - The Ward is scaryest game yet, i think much batter than RE 


-------- KINTESH --------
kintesh.co.nr


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 10, 2008)

*shudder*


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 10, 2008)

I couldn't finish Silent Hill 4 . . . I was so fucking scared every time I look to the door




I put the game in the freezer after this:


----------



## xalphax (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> *shudder*



the shark alone would have scared me enough a few years ago.


----------



## wiidsguy (Jun 10, 2008)

RE4, scared the piss out of me, i loved it, play in the dark with head phones it is great.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 10, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I put the game in the freezer after this:


What the fuck is that?!  Love how the guy is of course not looking at her.  XD

Regenerators and Iron Maidens were scary, but for a while I was actually terrified of this video of a deleted boss battle in Mother 3.  Not that it was in of itself scary, but given what I know of the story and how I interpreted the images of said battle, it gave me quite the psychological shock.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't really been scared by any games......when those zombie dogs busted through the window in RE1, that surprised me, but it wasn't really scary.

The Silent Hill games creeped me out, but didn't flat-out scare me.


----------



## TaMs (Jun 10, 2008)

Not really, but then again I don't really play any scary games. :S


----------



## da_head (Jun 10, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> Dementium kinda freaks me out...


seconded. especially when playin in da dark, with headphones on. lol that's when its the funnest


----------



## Issac (Jun 10, 2008)

I must say the only games that ever "scared" me was the silent hill series... and I mean those creepy parts when you don't know if something will come or not... i don't mean the parts where something jumps out from nowhere, that's just annoying. 
So: Resident evil and the games like that aren't any scary for me, with my definition of scary. Sure I jump high and scream when something just appears right in front of me, but it's not scary. going around waiting for something to happen, seeing something far far away and wonder if it's a un-killable pyramid headed monster or just a street lamp, the fear of opening the door in front of you.. THAT'S scary!
and the winner with this criteria:

Silent hill 1 2 3 4 and 0... and play novel ^^ haha


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 10, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> Mostly its the sorta "jumpin outta the dark at your face" shit that gets me. I, too couldn't play halflife back when it came out though I was much older than 8/9 due to my first encounter with a barnacle freaked the fuck outta me. I thought it was a rope, man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true. SO true. The cave at ravenholm was scary as fuck. I was too afraid to touch the ground so I kept picking them off before I came down.
I don't really play scary games though. RE4 had its moments but it was more gory than scary.


----------



## greasy (Jun 10, 2008)

Most poeple here probably never heard of it but "X-Com 2: Terror from the deep" in the mid-90's  I would be playing a ship terror mission all wrapped up in a mission the muisc would real quite slowly so you would not notice then then it go "dun-da" pretty loud.  It would send me out of chair every time.  It did it to my friends as well.


----------



## jelbo (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah I get scared easily and I can't help it.


----------



## Corizzle (Jun 10, 2008)

I get scared incredibly easy, I can't help it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I have yet to play a real survival horror game though.  Resident Evil 4 Wii will be my first soon though.


----------



## granville (Jun 10, 2008)

I never really get scared in horror type games. My pulse gets a bit higher when the action's tight, but I don't scare easily.

The fear I feel in games is actually based off of a real phobia I have: heights. Even happy games like Sonic Heroes can make me feel sickly dues to levels like Rail Canyon. You are on a slim little platform and have the entire open world to fall into. It sends shivers down my spine. It doesn't even happen in all games.

I'm not a fan of horror movies and most horror games due to the effect being lost on me. I can watch movies like Halloween and play games like Silent Hill without a twitch. I've jumped at a shocker scene, but never really felt a prolonged and drawn out sense of dread that would keep me hooked.


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 10, 2008)

Some games make me jump rather than scared.

Though there are games that are just plain scary


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 10, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I haven't really been scared by any games......when those zombie dogs busted through the window in RE1, that surprised me, but it wasn't really scary.



scared the shit out of me!!!!!

honestly i can admit i was scared playing through quake 4, prey and the original alone in the dark probably made me cry more than once


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> Some games make me jump rather than scared.
> 
> Though there are games that are just plain scary


OMG That is fuckin scary man.AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## SkH (Jun 11, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I couldn't finish Silent Hill 4 . . . I was so fucking scared every time I look to the door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, I *NEED* to play that game!!


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2008)

I feared a little Silent hill 1.
SH 4 too, but did play only the beginning past the metro.
(I didn't play 2 and 3 yet).

I find Silent Sill 4 more claustrophobic than scary. You want to escape but you can't.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 11, 2008)

greasy said:
			
		

> Most poeple here probably never heard of it but "X-Com 2: Terror from the deep" in the mid-90's  I would be playing a ship terror mission all wrapped up in a mission the muisc would real quite slowly so you would not notice then then it go "dun-da" pretty loud.  It would send me out of chair every time.  It did it to my friends as well.



I still have all the X-COM games. I didn't find them scary in the slightest or jumpy o_o

@The silent hill 4 screenshot: Is that a huge girls head just ready to eat him?

I WANNA KNOW THE STORY BEHIND IT.. but i don't wanna play it


----------



## Javacat (Jun 11, 2008)

I can get scared by them, but it's like with horror type movies, I need to let myself be scared by what is going on and really get into it and then even the crappiest game/movie can scare the hell out of me, which makes everything oh so much more fun.

That said, Eternal Darkness is a bloody scary game and I didn't need to try that hard to get scared with that one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It's also an incredibly awesome game and one of my favourites for teh cube


----------



## Issac (Jun 11, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> greasy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It's just a giant head of a girl that you meet in the game, and she dissapears and she's hurt.. and you're at the hospital.. go in through a door where she's supposed to be, and that head is there looking at you and moaning... but it won't eat you just freak you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's ingame as well, not a cut scene.

great game just spoiled by the unkillable ghosts that follow you around everywhere


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 11, 2008)

As far as I can remember, no game ever made me scared.

I played Half Life when I was about 10 and kicked head-crab ass
I played Silent Hill 3 at night alone at home and nearly fell asleep because it was boring
I played Resident Evil 4 and was laughing my ass out as I ran passed zombies

I have yet to find a game that will scare me shitless. Any good recommendations besides FEAR?


----------



## fristi (Jun 11, 2008)

only Penumbra scares me XD
orther games like half life and resident evil dont scare me


----------



## Wombleton (Jun 11, 2008)

I Think Many People Get Scared Of Games Because There In Control. In A Movie The Viewer Has No Control Of Whats Going To Happen Which Means If Someone Was Walking Down A Corridor You DONT Have Control So You Not Fused By What Happens. BUT In Computer Games You Control The Outcome. So It Makes You Think That The Charachter You Are Controlling Is You. So Think About It Loggically In Real Life Dark Alley Way Groaning Voices Coming From One End Which Way Are You Going To Go Most People Go Backwards. When RE1 Came Out I Brought It But Couldnt Play It On My Own For The Sheer Terror That It Gave Me But Over The Years I Just Overcame My Fears And Have Battled My Way Through Many Survival Horror Games Like RE0-RE4, Silent Hill, Alone In The Dark Etc etc.


----------



## thegame16 (Jun 11, 2008)

F.E.A.R is for me the scariest Game. I didnt completed it. And I hate Games with spiders in it! I cant play them!


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the Resident Evil series very much, I mean.... where the hell are zombies scary or anything? o_ô
Or Half-Life. I REALLY love it. Don't know how people could be scared about these Games*

But.. Games like Silent Hill, FEAR or The Condemned, that really play with your most innermost and human fears, nah. Even today, 2 years after I've played FEAR first, I could shit my pants when I think of Alma ;_;"


*-and now I think other people will think how the hell could I be scared of FEAR or Condemned...


----------



## miruki (Jun 11, 2008)

Mhn, I got pretty scared of Half Life too when a friend once showed me the game, those thingies that suddenly jump at you just made me squeak alot. XD 

Silent Hill totally freaked me out, my best friend kept telling me how awesome it is, so when I was at his played I was like: "Ohh, now you can show me your Silent Hill thingy" and he made me play it then, knowing how easily scared I get and after 5 minutes I threw the controller at him telling him what a meanie he is for making me play it, it was okay when I watched him, still got me scared like hell, but not as creepy as playing it myself.

I just get too scared easily, by everything. Movies, Games, Showers. lol.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 11, 2008)

the only thing that i remember being scared of is in resident evil 1 when you walk down that corridor and those dogs jump through the windows.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

I hate scary images. I cant watch, read, or play anything that will give them to me as I always see this stuff in my dreams where its 10x more realistic and horrifying to me.

At a slumber party I watched Jurassic Park (I was really little but still) and peed on mysef because I didn't want to go in the back of the house to the bathroom, then I had to take a bath and I was almost crying I was so scared to be in the tub while everyone was in the living room. I got back just in time to see the T-Rex tear up that bathroom stall. I sat up all night trying to count to 500 or something so I wouldn't sleep. Lol, I watched that movie again several years later and it wasn't nearly as bad I'd been thinking and remembering for years.

Oh, and once I read this book, only mildly scary, I was so engrossed (because I needed to know that the villian would die) that I was up in bed reading at night, past my bed time. A storm blew in, just as in the book, and the lights went out. I yelled then ran to my brothers room and slept on the floor surrounded by them so that when the Skeleton Man came through the window--I was sure he would--he'd get one of them first. I literally had a night mare about the faceless skeleton man so I had to get up, get a candle and finish the book to. I had to hide that book in box under my bed and couldn't wait to give it back to the library.

Again when I was little, I feel asleep after coming in a cool house from the hot outdoors and when I woke up it was dark out but I was alone and there was some show on the TV that I thought was scary, I hid under the couch, covering my ears and counting my brains out until my sister came in, turned the TV off and told me to grow a spine, some common sense, and go take my bath.

Turns out, it was only one of those stories from "Are You Afraid of The Dark" or GooseBumps or something, and if it scared me I should've turned the TV off or left the room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

The scariest thing I've ever been able to watch is Lord of the Rings and StarWars. I've always liked those things too much to be scared of them, though I had time getting through the first few Orkai scenes in the theatre until my brother threatened to never take me to the movies again.

So, yeah as you see, Gizmo_gal has no tolerance whatsoever for scary stuff. I dont know why, no one else I know is as frightened of imagery as I am, but 90% of this stuff comes back to me as I try to go to sleep.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 13, 2008)

Most of the RE games are terrifying, especially the remake of the 1st and RE4. I'm still hesitant to play Dementium even though it looks kind of stupid and uninspired. I just haven't been in the mood for survival horror in awhile.

Games are a lot scarier than movies. I used to have to play Silent Hill with all of the lights on and a blanket over my head but I can watch a scary movie and not jump once.


----------



## Topfragger (Jun 20, 2008)

if scary games can't get me scared that would take the fun out of it!
I like a good horror game, i liked RE4 but then the mystery of the Ganados is revealed completely, and that ruined the creepiness of it,

Kinda like how Yahtzee complained that Condemned was creepy since the Hobos where unexplicably violent, which is what i loved about RE4
you don't know what is wrong with these villagers.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 21, 2008)

Haha, the only proper horror game I've ever played is Doom 3, and that was quite a while ago.

I scare easily anyway, so I found Ravenholm in HL2 scary, and I'm still finding BioShock pretty scary. It's the random moans that get me, especially when you think nothing's there. Also, Dementium's a little scary. Though when you see the graphics for the first time, you think the graphics are too crap to scare you, boy I was wrong.


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 21, 2008)

When I was very young I was very scared of those type of games. I over came my fear by beating Resident Evil 2 on N64.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Jun 21, 2008)

It's the atmosphere what really gets to me: I still can't play the original *Resident Evil* because I used to be afraid of staying home alone at night. The rest of the series though is just an action game like any other, so they don't scare me as much (if anything at all).

*@Madr0x:* Agreed; videogames make for excellent thillers for that reason, but movies might be better for psychological terror. i.e: you can't replicate the fear you get from *Psyco* in a game.

*@gizmo_gal:* woa, that sucks! I used to be like that too, but luckly I grew up (slowly and at my own pace). I still can't watch scary movies, but anyway.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 21, 2008)

The only game I've played thats scared me is RE4. Really creepy with the music and sometimes hidden enemies. Its just so realistic.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 21, 2008)

Never really been scared by a video game, or movie for that matter.  But as far as DS games go, the one that has the most "frightening potential" imo is Dementium.  Definitely creates suspense and tension.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 21, 2008)

Ack.
I just remembered something awesome:
Clock Tower's remake for PS1.
Good times...


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 28, 2008)

i know this is lame but when king kong the game came out i bouth it for the xbox and the millipedes and bugs scared me


----------



## Jota.Ce (Jul 6, 2008)

When I was a kid Diablo scared the heel out of me. Eventually I grew older and beat the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nowadays, the only thing that comes close is playing Dementium on a dark room. SPOOKY!


----------



## Cheater388 (Jul 10, 2008)

Even the first Silent Hill scares the feces from my system; only the Silent Hill series does that to me.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 10, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I put the game in the freezer after this:



Indeed.. I love the Silent Hill series, finished all the games.. but when I got to that part in SH4 I had to stop playing it for a while >_>


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 10, 2008)

Interesting thread, I'm surprised though that modern gaming actually CAN scare you guys.

I'm of course waaaaaay to old to be even remotely capable of being affected by a game. I mean, they're games after all.

Now World of Warcraft only worries me, as I am having problems deciding how far I should go in indulging my son's all day long playing of it. Come this September I think I will inevitably end up being not to thrilling to him when I massively curb his game time in favour of school and school related social life.

Apparently the only thing that scares him (so I am told by his friend) is girls


----------



## Mei-o (Jul 21, 2008)

RE3 when I was 7 or 8...I shattered the disc after the first confrontation with Nemesis...



But now, they don't scare me one bit, gotta love Fatal Frame!


----------



## CPhantom (Jul 21, 2008)

I remember when my dad and I used to be WAY into the playstation one - he bought Resident Evil 1 when it first came out. I was around, what...maybe 7? I just couldn't get past the first cut scene with the zombie eating Barry because I would be so scared.


----------



## Kiisuke (Jul 30, 2008)

VtM: Bloodlines.  The Ocean House.  Enough said.

Anyone who hasn't played that game should give it a try.  When you get to that part make sure you're playing alone in the dark wearing headphones at about 1 am.  

You'll never want to go through that level again.  Ever.


----------



## fateastray (Jul 30, 2008)

I get scared with this stuff FAST...

I just have to poweron a game in the dark and my heart starts pounding...

I switches of Silent Hill psp the second that nurse attacked me... (first fight!!!)

I suck...I'm 20 years old...


----------



## test84 (Jul 30, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SCREEN IS FOR REAL? TELL ME THATS PHOTOSHOP.
I'm scared man, I AM.

I thought SH4 is so lame (since wasnt made by the original team) and was going to get SH:0rigin but THAT SCREEN, THAT SCREEN JUST MADE ME SURE NEVER TO PLAY SH4, even if I'm jailed in a prison with a PS2 and this game. fuck.

EDIT:
On topic:
I used to love them, I even bought two copies of Fatal Frame II (not at retail price) but these days I dont feel like playing them. 
Last horror game I finished was Condemned 1 but at the times I got scared (and it IS scary), I was telling myself that why should I play horror games, I already have too much stress going on in my head, why bother playing something that adds more to it? 

I think horror games are for people who have a happy life and want to experience some scary things at some point so they play these, but for me, I have enough ongoing in my head.


----------



## Henrike (Jul 31, 2008)

all the time XD
i was scared of Wolfstein 3D and the nazis jumping from behind the corners (when i was 7~8 years old), i just played it as my dad's navigator...
the last game that scared me was "Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines" in the haunted hotel part, with all the things flying at me and the little girl's voice o.o
this remembers me that i need to finish the Resident Evil series ^^


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hell yeah I get scared. Its not so much as see a enemy or whatever but during that time of suspense when your just walking around and you don't know whats around the corner. I HATE that! My heart beats like crazy.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 31, 2008)

Alma Wade used to haunt my dreams... I spent 50+ hours on that game.


----------



## Searinox (Jul 31, 2008)

Less than most, but yes I do. I tend not to panic where most do and instead focus on the situation. Doom 3 was tense but not especially scary. One of the most totally AWESOME places in a game where I got scared is now my personal legend, the town of Ravenholm from HL2. I remember my first zombie encounter there. It was totally EPIC.

So I came into the town and looked around a lil. Strangely enough I actually went CLOSE to the zombie in the dark area near the tool shed but did not see it. The first thing that came to my attention was the hanging legs on the light post. Once I came into that light the zombie got up, but where was I looking? AWAY from that place.

Two things I tried to keep in mind, and I usually seek rational thoughts to hold on to in tensed situations, were that 1. I had searched the whole area and saw no zombies. 2. Zombies do not spawn out of nowhere. While the latter was true the first was a baaad assumption. So here I am looking away totally unexpecting, I am about to turn around and face the zombie, but I DON'T, I hear CROWS taking off a few meters from there. So I go there and look, even try to aim at one and shoot, then I just go idle for a few seconds staring blankly. At that precise moment I heard the zombie moan and I turned around it was DIRECTLY in front of me, I had an AWESOME fright, THE most epic fright I've ever had in a game, I'll never forget that.


----------



## fateastray (Jul 31, 2008)

Henrike said:
			
		

> all the time XD
> i was scared of Wolfstein 3D and the nazis jumping from behind the corners (when i was 7~8 years old), i just played it as my dad's navigator...
> the last game that scared me was "Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines" in the haunted hotel part, with all the things flying at me and the little girl's voice o.o
> this remembers me that i need to finish the Resident Evil series ^^



Haha, all Wolvenstein 3D did for me, was make me carsick. A lot older FPS with a semi-3d engine did that to me...Did anyone else have this?


----------



## Frog (Aug 1, 2008)

hehe... i used to be scared of grunty in banjo kazooie.
i was only 6 but!


----------



## SG (Aug 1, 2008)

Turok on the N64 was really atmospheric.  You travel down dark corridors in empty caverns, then some massive monster blasts through the wall.

And that weird sound that you get on sketchy films or X-files that I can't really explain was used too. Uuuuurggh!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Darkness freaked me out yesterday. When you examine the bathtub with Alex and it shows her dead in a tub a blood. Kinda freaky.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes... I can't even play the "Cortana" level in Halo 3 midday. >__>


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 4, 2008)

I am one of the biggest chickens when it comes to gaming. It's not so much freaky or disturbing stuff, I've been on 4chan enough to have seen the worst of the worst. It's the jump-out-from-behind-stuff factor. I play FPSes online and jump when a guy runs around the corner, even when I've heard his footsteps. Another thing that scares me in games is swimming, possibly because of my fear of open water. Pools are fine, but as soon as something could potentially kill me, I get scared. I nearly crapped myself on Dire, Dire Docks in Mario 64 DS. True story.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 4, 2008)

Jota.Ce said:
			
		

> When I was a kid Diablo scared the heel out of me. Eventually I grew older and beat the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Definitely diablo and when i was really young the zelda 2 game over screen used to shock the hell out of me with the lights off


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dementium: The Ward DS


----------

